# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Сифон пингвин

## фелис

Продам сифон. Вида, как на фото. Живет на Таирова. 80 грн.[

----------


## фелис

ап

----------


## фелис

ап

----------


## Лунная сказочница

я правильно понимаю, что он газирует воду?  давно хочу такую штуку! а как его заправлять?

----------


## lizunka1982

> я правильно понимаю, что он газирует воду?  давно хочу такую штуку! а как его заправлять?


 заправляется балонами их можно купить в хоз товарах либо на рынках поискать)

----------


## фелис

ап

----------


## Zloybu

а держатель вкручивающийся для баллончиков к нему есть?

----------


## фелис

ап

----------


## def72

> а держатель вкручивающийся для баллончиков к нему есть?


 Могу предложить, и баллончики тоже -5 гр. шт.

----------


## фелис

ап

----------


## def72

Газировали недавно сухое вино (само вино было г-но), а газированное получилось класс!

----------


## фелис

ап

----------


## K_A_S

> Могу предложить, и баллончики тоже -5 гр. шт.


 а на сколько 1 баллончика хватает?

----------


## def72

Вставлю опять пять коп..-Один баллон- один сифон.

----------


## фелис

ап

----------


## фелис

ап

----------


## фелис

ап

----------


## фелис

ап

----------

